# SilentWings 3 140mm PWM/Noctua NF-F12 PWM  in Wakü



## SpecialSpectre (8. Juni 2018)

*SilentWings 3 140mm PWM/Noctua NF-F12 PWM  in Wakü*

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir eine AiO Wakü zu besorgen. Es soll diese werden:
Corsair Hydro Series H115i Pro ab €'*'134,81 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ich habe aber gehört, dass die Lüfter sehr laut sein sollen. Zu hause habe ich noch 2 SilentWings 3 140mm PWM rumliegen und wollte fragen, ob ihr denkt, dass die zu der AiO Wakü passen und ob sie leiser sind.
oder sollte ich lieber Die größere Version der Wakü nehmen( Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro ab €' '160,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ) und die Lüfter gegen Noctua NF-F12 PWM tauschen ?

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Abend.
Gruß


----------



## SpecialSpectre (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: SilentWings 3 140mm PWM/Noctua NF-F12 PWM  in Wakü*

oder ist das dann zu überdimensioniert?
wäre also ein 240er besser ?


----------



## SpecialSpectre (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: SilentWings 3 140mm PWM/Noctua NF-F12 PWM  in Wakü*

oder ist das dann zu überdimensioniert?
wäre also ein 240er besser ?


----------



## SteMeX (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: SilentWings 3 140mm PWM/Noctua NF-F12 PWM  in Wakü*

Die Lüfter sollen sehr leise sein, da Corsair sie gedrosselt hat.


----------

